# white outdoor lt15 deck installation problem



## jrm (Apr 12, 2015)

I took my deck off yesterday for maintenanece, came off and went on real easy, problem is there is too much slack in the deck belt now, the blades will not turn. It seems that the deck is too far forward. When i push the deck back the blades will engage. Seems that the lever to lower the deck should pushvthe deck back. I tried all the adjustments, nothing helped, does anyone know what the problem is? Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds as if either the belt is routed wrong,or the deck is mounted wrong OR,if it has a spring to keep it in position,it might be off.
I always take a pic or two,before I remove a deck,since my memory isn't as sharp as it used to was ! LOL!


----------



## jrm (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeah it was the spring, i found it laying on the garage floor. Thanks


----------

